# “longing, greed, manipulation, friendship, lust & love" Historical Romance



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

As promised, here's the new thread. Right now, it's 503 pages, 161k words. Much Kyle goodness. Y'all remember Kyle, don't you?










And Catherine, of course.










Hopefully I'll have the blurb and the trailer soon, but I want to start proofing/editing right away. No school for GK's next week, which means I can stay up late (like a grownup) and work full tilt. And then ...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm excited.  Thanks for keeping us updated, Gertie.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

that surely helps lying in bed with a bad hip!  

yum yum yum


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ladies, I just do what I can to help.   

Good to see you here, Dona.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeay Margaret!!  This is wonderful news.  Where'd you find the picture of me?!?!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mamiller said:


> Yeay Margaret!! This is wonderful news. Where'd you find the picture of me?!?!


I thought you looked so comfy in that hammock.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update - now we can really start pestering you with "Is it available yet?"


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

That is what I want to know when will it be available


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats on the progress. Now the picture of Kyle might hold for a day or 2, but, I still want to know if the book will have pictures.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Thanks for the update - now we can really start pestering you with "Is it available yet?"





Anne said:


> That is what I want to know when will it be available


Soon. My goal is to proof/edit 100 pages a day. Then my beta reader gets it (Hi, Jeff).



tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Congrats on the progress. Now the picture of Kyle might hold for a day or 2, but, I still want to know if the book will have pictures.


I think I'll make a special trailer of Kyle pictures just for you guys. 

Does this help?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Hurray!!!! Congrates!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yippee Skippee!  You have certainly been working hard Gertie.  I am re-reading AP a little each day between other books so I will be ready for C&C when it gets here.  Don't wear yourself out and get sick again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Yippee Skippee! You have certainly been working hard Gertie. I am re-reading AP a little each day between other books so I will be ready for C&C when it gets here. Don't wear yourself out and get sick again!


Promise I won't get sick at least until after I hit the "publish" button at Amazon. 

Nice to know you're reading AP again.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think I'll make a special trailer of Kyle pictures just for you guys.
> 
> Does this help?


Gertie: You have made my Friday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Gertie: You have made my Friday!


You're very welcome. I'll try to post something to give you a Monday morning boost.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Good looking people always make my day


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PhillipA82 said:


> Good looking people always make my day


Me, too. That's why I look in the mirror a lot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I promised you a Monday pick-me-up photo of Kyle and here it is Tuesday.

I know you'll forgive me when I tell you that the first run through is complete. A few more changes to make and a couple of scenes to rewrite and I'll be ready to send it to Jeff. Soon, soon, soon.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Wellllll... since you were working on Kyle, I will forgive you for being late posting his picture.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Wellllll... since you were working on Kyle, I will forgive you for being late posting his picture.


You're so understanding.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're so understanding.


I understand that Theo/Kyle is just, just, just.......yeah, just. Whew.......Thanks Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I should include a virtual fan with every e-book.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're so understanding.


Oh, you are definitely forgiven. I think the fan idea is a good one. Also maybe a plastic cover for the kindle - to catch the drool.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Oh, you are definitely forgiven. I think the fan idea is a good one. Also maybe a plastic cover for the kindle - to catch the drool.


It's no wonder Catherine gets all flustered around him.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I can see that posting in this thread is going to be a humiliating experience.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I can see that posting in this thread is going to be a humiliating experience.


I'm _sure _Kyle is going to look just like you when he gets to be your age. <cough>

How about another photo of Catherine?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm _sure _Kyle is going to look just like you when he gets to be your age. <cough>


Poor guy. His hairdresser will probably drop him.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How about another photo of Catherine?


Great


Spoiler



eyes


.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Poor guy. His hairdresser will probably drop him.


Yeah, in another 30, 40 years ... paunchy, balding ... it happens to the best. <sigh>



> Great
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They're supposed to be brown but I didn't think anyone would mind.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, in another 30, 40 years ... paunchy, balding ... it happens to the best. <sigh>


Hey! You're supposed to suck-up to your beta readers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Hey! You're supposed to suck-up to your beta readers.


Now, Jeff. You know I wasn't talking about you. I was describing Kyle and how he'll look in Book 10.

Kissy Kissy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Now, Jeff. You know I wasn't talking about you. I was describing Kyle and how he'll look in Book 10.
> 
> Kissy Kissy


Mike gives Steph and Scarlet autographed books and candy and you give me monkey lips?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Mike gives Steph and Scarlet autographed books and candy and you give me monkey lips?


Have to have a book first.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That's gross!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yuck!  I think I'd be traumatized for life if that happened to me.  'Course I wouldn't let a bunch of strangers blindfold me in the first place.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It must have been a setup. Surely she would have back off when she smelled banana breath.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

They had half a dozen flavors of lip balm on display, so maybe she thought it was a banana scented one...


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I can see that posting in this thread is going to be a humiliating experience.


You know we love you Jeff. We always need a guy's opinion. And Gertie is giving you some nice pictures to look at too.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Let the ridicule begin! I really like _Catherine and the Captain_.

I'm on page 147 and will probably keep reading until my eyes cross.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Mike gives Steph and Scarlet autographed books and candy and you give me monkey lips?


and in her name t-shirts!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Let the ridicule begin! I really like _Catherine and the Captain_.
> 
> I'm on page 147 and will probably keep reading until my eyes cross.


Thanks, Jeff. Glad you're enjoying it. Can I breathe now? 



scarlet said:


> and in her name t-shirts!


A t-shirt with a blue chick is one thing, but I don't think Jeff would appreciate a t-shirt with this face on it.








I think I'll stick with autographed books and chocolate.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie, if Jeff doesn't want it, I'm sure you'd find other takers for the shirt here.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I must confess...I have viewed this thread three times today to see those pics of Kyle.  He is GORGEOUS!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Gertie, if Jeff doesn't want it, I'm sure you'd find other takers for the shirt here.


I get the first one!!!



DonnaFaz said:


> I must confess...I have viewed this thread three times today to see those pics of Kyle. He is GORGEOUS!
> 
> ~Donna~


The visual does help, doesn't it.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

This has been a rough day. I think the pictures of Kyle and massive amounts of chocolate may get me through until time to go home!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> This has been a rough day. I think the pictures of Kyle and massive amounts of chocolate may get me through until time to go home!


You mean this guy?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That guy's been smoking something illegal.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think I'll stick with autographed books and chocolate.


I like this picture better!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff since you won't let Gertie post your picture here, we have to do with second best!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> That guy's been smoking something illegal.


Just drunk on the joy of life. 



Anju No. 469 said:


> Jeff since you won't let Gertie post your picture here, we have to do with second best!


What a diplomat!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Jeff since you won't let Gertie post your picture here, we have to do with second best!


I've really missed you, Dona.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Just to clarify, the t-shirt doesn't have a blue chick on it, but the sword logo.

And I'll take a shirt with Kyle on it.  But maybe I should be told what the book is about....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Just to clarify, the t-shirt doesn't have a blue chick on it, but the sword logo.
> 
> And I'll take a shirt with Kyle on it. But maybe I should be told what the book is about....


Patience, patience. The blurb is done, but I don't want to post it yet. I'll give you something short and sweet. Assuming you haven't read Ariana's Pride because Catherine and Kyle's story starts there.

Catherine's secure world was shaken a decade ago and it has haunted her ever since. She hasn't seen the man who frightened her so badly since that time. Now he's back and all she wants to do is run away from the memories. The Captain (Kyle) has no idea who she is, but is determined to solve the mystery of this woman's fearful reaction to him.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gertie - what are you doing posting here - get writing -I can't stand it!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie - what are you doing posting here - get writing -I can't stand it!!!!!


Just waiting for the rest of Jeff's edits. Very soon, now.  He's going to need a lot of chocolate after this one. Over 500 pages.

In the meantime, I'm researching for the next one.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just waiting for the rest of Jeff's edits. Very soon, now.  He's going to need a lot of chocolate after this one. Over 500 pages.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm researching for the next one.


I'm on page 543.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm on page 543.


I don't know why the page count keeps changing. When I moved it from my laptop to my netbook, I lost about 50 pages, but the word count was the same.

What chapter are you on?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm finished. Check your email. The author's note is on page 609 in the Kindle formatted document reading it with Mobipocket Reader.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, great book, by the way.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Oh, great book, by the way.


LOL - of course it is (will be)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm finished. Check your email. The author's note is on page 609 in the Kindle formatted document reading it with Mobipocket Reader.


Okay, now I'm confused. But it is what it is.

Anybody mind 609 pages? Thank goodness for the Kindle. Anything but an e-reader would require a crane to hold it and a bank loan to buy it.

Thanks, Jeff. Everybody, thank Jeff for reading _Catherine and the Captain_ so quickly. His assistance has been invaluable.

Virtual chocolate for now.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

all together now:

*Thanks, Jeff!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> all together now:
> 
> *Thanks, Jeff!*


Ditto.

Good night everyone. I have to be up early tomorrow to plug in the last edits Jeff sent me.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

*THANK YOU JEFF!!!!!!*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!!!  Thank You Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

See what you started, Gertie? You should be taking all the bows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> See what you started, Gertie? You should be taking all the bows.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Jeff

Thank you Gertie

now let's get it out there!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thank you Jeff
> 
> Thank you Gertie
> 
> now let's get it out there!


Getting warmer!!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Hurry, I have a coupon being mailed to me on Tues. Should get here by the end of the month. Better move fast before it's spent. Oh, the pressure!!
Thanks Jeff! Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> Hurry, I have a coupon being mailed to me on Tues. Should get here by the end of the month. Better move fast before it's spent. Oh, the pressure!!
> Thanks Jeff! Thanks Margaret!


I'm hurrying, I'm hurrying. Promise it'll happen before your coupon arrives. Sooner than you think.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As promised, here's the new thread. Right now, it's 503 pages, 161k words. Much Kyle goodness. Y'all remember Kyle, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Gertie! Oh my gosh, Kyle is gorgeous!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Congratulations, Gertie! Oh my gosh, Kyle is gorgeous!
> 
> Debra


Thanks, Debra. Yes, Kyle is definitely gorgeous.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff's twin isn't he?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Jeff's twin isn't he?


Jeff's _older_ twin.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Getting closer ....


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I do remember Kyle!! So handsome, Gertie. Sigh....Thanks for letting me know about your book. You must be so excited!!!! 2 books written by you, that I know of. I can not wait to start reading it. It's also more fun when you know the author.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> Yes, I do remember Kyle!! So handsome, Gertie. Sigh....Thanks for letting me know about your book. You must be so excited!!!! 2 books written by you, that I know of. I can not wait to start reading it. It's also more fun when you know the author.


Yes, I'm definitely excited. To write one is an accomplishment. To write two is just mind-boggling for me. 

I'm on the last edits now. Back to work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Almost there ...

For now, the blurb. (love that word)


Catherine Neville was a sassy little girl full of spirit and bravado until the day a stranger invaded her home and her courage failed. Her spirit bruised and her confidence shaken, she fled from her nightmares only to be dominated by her demanding cousin, Anne Neville.

A dozen years passed. Catherine had made a place for herself within the confines of Middleham castle. She was grateful for the security offered by Anne and never realized that she was treated as little more than an unpaid servant. Now her precious world is threatened, by the same man from whom she had run so many years ago.

Kyle Fallon was a soldier in the pay of Baron Layne when he was sent to kidnap Ariana Devoe. Instead of Ariana, he found a frightened young girl hiding behind her mother. The fear in the little girl's huge doe-like eyes sickened him and he vowed never to prey on the weak and helpless again. He spent the intervening years making up for his misdeeds.

Now in the King's service, he is sent to inform the Duke of Gloucester of his brother's death. There he meets Catherine again, a lost soul if he ever saw one. He is determined to free her from Anne's clutches, but Catherine's tender heart can't believe that her cousin would use her.

Catherine knows who Kyle is, but he doesn't recognize her. Her obvious fear of him is a puzzle he must solve before he can win her away from the web of intrigue that surrounds her. As she tries to run from him, the handsome captain leaves her nowhere to hide.

Catherine and the Captain begins with the death of Edward IV and spans the reign of Richard III.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Love the blurb, but it makes me more anxious for the book. What a dilemma!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Love the blurb, but it makes me more anxious for the book. What a dilemma!


Your dilemma should be resolved in ... ohhhh ... about 24 hours. Maybe less, barring any technical problems.

Hang in there!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Your dilemma should be resolved in ... ohhhh ... about 24 hours. Maybe less, barring any technical problems.
> 
> Hang in there!!


Pant, Pant, Pant - really hard to wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Said technical problems reared their ugly heads.  The file got corrupted when I tried to convert it.  Don't panic.  I saved it in several places.  I just sent it to Jeff and he's going to convert it for me.

Couldn't get the cover uploaded, so I'm going to Amazon to try it again.

Light some candles that all goes well this afternoon.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I go away for the weekend and miss all the excitement!  I'm so glad that you can get a finished product out so quickly - Thank you!  And thank Jeff too!
Lighting candles now...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Said technical problems reared their ugly heads. The file got corrupted when I tried to convert it. Don't panic. I saved it in several places. I just sent it to Jeff and he's going to convert it for me.
> 
> Couldn't get the cover uploaded, so I'm going to Amazon to try it again.
> 
> Light some candles that all goes well this afternoon.


I am going to light some candles. I cannot wait for the book


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

when Gertie, when?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, in another 30, 40 years ... paunchy, balding ... it happens to the best. <sigh>
> 
> They're supposed to be brown but I didn't think anyone would mind.


You know I just HAD to go back and look several times to make sure that the "eyes" were blue and not brown.
I may just go look again - just to make sure of the color of the eyes, you understand.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> You know I just HAD to go back and look several times to make sure that the "eyes" were blue and not brown.
> I may just go look again - just to make sure of the color of the eyes, you understand.
> 
> Just sayin......


Geoff, I don't want you to have to strain yourself searching for the photo just to check her "eye" color. You're going to need all your strength to read the book.  So here you are.










As to WHEN, Jeff fixed the file for me and now my only problem is the cover image not loading properly. I may have to put all the files on my netbook, find a place that has Wi-Fi, and upload from there. If I have to go to Duffy's and stay there all night sipping Pinot Grigio, well, that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make for my readers. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Amazon has the book in their hot little hands. Just waiting for it to go live. There's no product image. Still couldn't upload the cover, but the cover is my Avatar if you want to see it. Of course, it's also at the front of the book. I'll have to write to DTP to find out how to correct the problem.

I'll let you know as soon as it's available.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Got some money saved on a GC just waiting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Got some money saved on a GC just waiting!


You'll only need $2.99. Even though it's quite a bit longer than AP, I wanted to price it the same for my KB friends.

10520 locations.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Gertie, yes, it's exciting & quite the accomplishnment. We are all very proud of you.
The price is great. Thank you very much!!! Love the Blurb!!! Good luck with the cover image downloading to Amazon. Congratulations, Gertie aka Margaret Lake!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> Gertie, yes, it's exciting & quite the accomplishnment. We are all very proud of you.
> The price is great. Thank you very much!!! Love the Blurb!!! Good luck with the cover image downloading to Amazon. Congratulations, Gertie aka Margaret Lake!


Thank you so much. You guys have been very patient with me taking so long to write C&C. I  whenever I read the end. Hope you do, too.

I'm hoping it'll be live by morning.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't believe I missed the whole build up (darn jobs).  I like the blurb and, of course, the visuals.  I should probably go to the beginning of the thread and make sure I didn't miss anything.
Congratulations on finishing book 2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I can't believe I missed the whole build up (darn jobs). I like the blurb and, of course, the visuals. I should probably go to the beginning of the thread and make sure I didn't miss anything.
> Congratulations on finishing book 2.


I think all the visual aids I posted will enhance your enjoyment of the book.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

YOU ARE A DEMENTED WOMAN!

I just saw the video of the monkey kiss.  What a dilemma.  If I dig my eyes out with an ice cream scoop I can't see the pictures of Kyle.  Oh my god, I'm going to be scared for life.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> YOU ARE A DEMENTED WOMAN!
> 
> I just saw the video of the monkey kiss. What a dilemma. If I dig my eyes out with an ice cream scoop I can't see the pictures of Kyle. Oh my god, I'm going to be scared for life.


Yeah, I know. It's part of my charm. 

I was at TKD with my GS tonight. Usually I have my netbook with me and I'm writing like mad. One of the guys asked me why I didn't have it tonight and I told him I finished. So he started telling everyone about C&C. He said Fabio was on the cover. I said no, I've got someone way better than Fabio ... Theo.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am doing the Happy Dance.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, I know. It's part of my charm.


True, but I will have to look at a lot of Kyle pictures to get that out of my mind.


> I was at TKD with my GS tonight. Usually I have my netbook with me and I'm writing like mad. One of the guys asked me why I didn't have it tonight and I told him I finished. So he started telling everyone about C&C. He said Fabio was on the cover. I said no, I've got someone way better than Fabio ... Theo.


Sooooooooooo much better than Fabio.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance.


I hope you guys love it. There is so much to this one. Richard III had a very eventful reign, to say the least.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Found a new one.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I hope you guys love it. There is so much to this one. Richard III had a very eventful reign, to say the least.


I cannot wait. I almost finished with my classes and I will have more time to read.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I was able to drage my eyes away from Kyle long enough to purchase a gift card and add to my account. Now I am all set to one-click as soon as your book is up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just checked.  Not yet.  Hopefully by tonight.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

just posted in the "other" book - bad me bad me

NOT YET READY   at 12:43 CDT


ARGHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> just posted in the "other" book - bad me bad me
> 
> NOT YET READY  at 12:43 CDT
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHH


I know, I know. I can't wait for you guys to read it. Just checked again. Not yet. <sigh>


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gertie a/k/a Margaret - I am a terrific beta reader!  huh huh huh   next time  

Don't know what I am talking about I'm reading for someone else now    oh well I should be through in time to get your book, if it ever comes out


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie a/k/a Margaret - I am a terrific beta reader! huh huh huh  next time
> 
> Don't know what I am talking about I'm reading for someone else now  oh well I should be through in time to get your book, if it ever comes out


The message has changed so it should be close to being available. Now it says it's being published.

I'll definitely put you down as a beta reader. It's best to have more than one.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The message has changed so it should be close to being available. Now it says it's being published.


Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Waiting..........................................
(I'm going to get to my 1000th post just waiting on your book, Gertie )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Waiting..........................................
> (I'm going to get to my 1000th post just waiting on your book, Gertie )


I want to see you make 1K posts, but not while you're waiting ... waiting ... waiting for C&C.

We need to cheer on Amazon to get them moving.

C'mon Amazon, go, go, go
Why are you so slow, slow, slow


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

it's available - I just bought it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> it's available - I just bought it


I can't believe it!! I just checked and dtp says not available to buy yet. Got to go look right now.

Thanks, Dona. I'll bet you're the first.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Got it!
And blast it cannot get a link/image up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Ceg. Got it with the old link maker


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Just one-clicked. Thanks sooooooo much Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Just one-clicked. Thanks sooooooo much Gertie!


My pleasure.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Just one-clicked also.   Looking forward to starting to read it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

loonlover said:


> Just one-clicked also. Looking forward to starting to read it.


Thanks you. Enjoy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yippee Skippee - Thanks, Gertie!  I'll start it tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Yippee Skippee - Thanks, Gertie! I'll start it tonight!


Yay!! Thanks.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Many Congratulations, Margaret!  

I'm gonna spend the weekend with my kindle, as I won't be able to type much (bummer! I'm stuck in to the fifth novel and I won't be able to write for a while). Maybe I could use somethin' nice and juicy! I know where I can find it, don't I!?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

archer said:


> Many Congratulations, Margaret!
> 
> I'm gonna spend the weekend with my kindle, as I won't be able to type much (bummer! I'm stuck in to the fifth novel and I won't be able to write for a while). Maybe I could use somethin' nice and juicy! I know where I can find it, don't I!?


I hope you enjoy. There is some backstory in Ariana's Pride, if you haven't read that one. But I think Catherine and the Captain can stand alone.

Have a nice restful weekend.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kongrats Gertie!!  What a thrill this must be.....  we couldn't be happier for you!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I hope this can stand alone, because I just bought it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I hope this can stand alone, because I just bought it.


The prologue comes directly from Ariana's Pride, so you have all the info you need about Catherine and Kyle.

There's one section where Ariana appears, but she's not the focus.

I think C&C can stand alone. Enjoy.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I hope this can stand alone, because I just bought it.


I'm very sure that it can stand alone.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I got it


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got it too!  It's #4 on my TBR, I'm gonna have to read fast.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, btw, will beta-read for chocolate....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Got my copy this evening.  Woo hoo.  
Thank you!!!
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Oh, btw, will beta-read for chocolate....


How about some chocolate covered chocolate


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Got my copy this evening. Woo hoo.
> Thank you!!!
> deb


Thanks, deb. I know you'll enjoy.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got it - Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Just got it - Thanks!


Enjoy!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How about some chocolate covered chocolate


works.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Goodnight everyone. Catherine sends her thanks for a great first day.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I got my copy too, Gertie.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just bought mine.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just bought my copy.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  Have a great day.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

CatC was at #3,270 in the Kindle store when I bought last evening.  Currently #2,172.
Which tags would you like for us to click, Gertie?
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> CatC was at #3,270 in the Kindle store when I bought last evening. Currently #2,172.
> Which tags would you like for us to click, Gertie?
> deb


I see people have been clicking for me. You can click all of them if you want, but the most important ones are

historical romance
medieval
england
richard III
wars of the roses

Thanks, deb.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I clicked them all.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> I clicked them all.
> deb


Thanks, deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay!  Booting up my WhisperNet now to get it....

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Yay! Booting up my WhisperNet now to get it....
> 
> N


Thanks, N. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I downloaded the book yesterday.  I have been waiting for this book since finishing Ariana's Pride!  Thank you Gertie for giving us these great books to read.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Picked mine up last evening   We have all been waiting for this since Ariana's Pride.  I could not put it down till I finished it.  I have now moved yours up to be read next.  Just need to finish the one I am reading.  Thank you for continuing the story!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope it is worth the wait.  I know I cry every time I read the end.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hope it is worth the wait. I know I cry every time I read the end.


I know it is worth the wait. I am glad the wait is finally over.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Just bought it also.  Been waiting for this to become available.  

Dot


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

dablab said:


> Just bought it also. Been waiting for this to become available.
> 
> Dot


Thanks. Happy reading!


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

OK so I could not wait till I finished the book I was reading - Kyle was calling to me.  I had to do it -I started to read it and then I could not put it down.  It is now 1 am in MN and I want to know when the next one will be.  I could not put it down - you caught me and reeled me in till I finished it.  After hauling over 20 bags of cedar mulch into the back of our home and spreading it I should have gone to bed.  But I just could not put it down.  You do know how to tell a great story.  Well I am off to check on my sick jack russell and then I will try and get some sleep course I will be dreaming of Kyle - just don't tell my husband he thinks he is the only man in my life. Thanks again for the great book.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I started the book last night. I love it. I have not read that much yet. I am trying to take my time, so reading this wonderful book is not over too soon. I have to finish some school work today. I am trying not to pick up the book until I finish my schoolwork. I have to have all my work in today. Maybe I will just read a few chapters of Catherine and the Captain first


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jazzy1721 said:


> OK so I could not wait till I finished the book I was reading - Kyle was calling to me. I had to do it -I started to read it and then I could not put it down. It is now 1 am in MN and I want to know when the next one will be. I could not put it down - you caught me and reeled me in till I finished it. After hauling over 20 bags of cedar mulch into the back of our home and spreading it I should have gone to bed. But I just could not put it down. You do know how to tell a great story. Well I am off to check on my sick jack russell and then I will try and get some sleep course I will be dreaming of Kyle - just don't tell my husband he thinks he is the only man in my life. Thanks again for the great book.


Wow!! Glad you enjoyed it so much. Did you cry at the end? I cry every time I read it.

Hmmm, Kyle ... mulch ... Kyle ... mulch. Yep, Kyle wins out. Don't worry, your secret is safe with me.

The next one is started before I've even got the C&C pb published. I couldn't wait to get into it.

Hope your Jack Russell is okay. They are such cute dogs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I started the book last night. I love it. I have not read that much yet. I am trying to take my time, so reading this wonderful book is not over too soon. I have to finish some school work today. I am trying not to pick up the book until I finish my schoolwork. I have to have all my work in today. Maybe I will just read a few chapters of Catherine and the Captain first


Uh-uh. Much as I want you to read and enjoy C&C, schoolwork comes first. (That's the Mom in me  ) Think of Kyle as your reward for a job well done. (Bribery always works)


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was only going to read a few chapters but I am the type of person who has to keep reading till I finish it.  Now I can go back and read and day dream.  We just won't tell anyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jazzy1721 said:


> I was only going to read a few chapters but I am the type of person who has to keep reading till I finish it. Now I can go back and read and day dream. We just won't tell anyone.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

yes I did


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jazzy1721 said:


> yes I did


That's the best compliment of all.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Started it - BUT I do not like to cry, at movies or at books!  Almost afraid to keep reading as I do have a Michael Hicks book in the wings and that won't make me cry


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I could not put Kindra down until I finished C&C last night. I loved it so much. Thank you for such a wonderful story. I was almost biting my nails for the last couple of chapters (and I have not bit my nails since I was 7)!

I am sure I will have to go back and read it again soon. I kept seeing Kyle in my mind, and he looked just like Theo!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Uh-uh. Much as I want you to read and enjoy C&C, schoolwork comes first. (That's the Mom in me  ) Think of Kyle as your reward for a job well done. (Bribery always works)


I finally finished all my work for school. Now my reward is to go and spend some time with Catherine and Kyle


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Started it - BUT I do not like to cry, at movies or at books! Almost afraid to keep reading as I do have a Michael Hicks book in the wings and that won't make me cry


Finish _Catherine and the Captain_. I promise that it won't make you cry unless you have the deep love of English history that Gertie has.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju  No. 469 said:


> Started it - BUT I do not like to cry, at movies or at books! Almost afraid to keep reading as I do have a Michael Hicks book in the wings and that won't make me cry


That's okay, Dona. I cry when I read Mike's books and Jeff's books. The crying thing is just me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I could not put Kindra down until I finished C&C last night. I loved it so much. Thank you for such a wonderful story. I was almost biting my nails for the last couple of chapters (and I have not bit my nails since I was 7)!


Thanks, Teresa. Sorry about your nails. The only thing that kept me from biting my nails while I wrote was I _had _to keep my fingers on the keyboard. I just didn't know how they were going to get out of the mess they were in. Fortunately, my characters are smarter than I am. 



> I am sure I will have to go back and read it again soon. I kept seeing Kyle in my mind, and he looked just like Theo!


Isn't that amazing? Now I'm going to have to find photos of my next hero. I don't know if he'll live up to Theo, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I finally finished all my work for school. Now my reward is to go and spend some time with Catherine and Kyle


Don't you feel better, now? You can read with a clear conscience. Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Finish _Catherine and the Captain_. I promise that it won't make you cry unless you have the deep love of English history that Gertie has.


Listen to Jeff, Dona. I don't think you can help being moved. Isn't that the author's job ... to engage your emotions? But you don't have to cry. If you do, I promise I'll personally travel to Mexico to wash and iron your handkerchiefs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If you haven't read the Author's Note at the end, I encourage you to do so.  Very interesting archaeological developments concerning Bosworth Field.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't you feel better, now? You can read with a clear conscience. Enjoy!


Yes I do feel Better  Now I can go and read Catherine and the Captain. If I did not finish my work today. I would have gotten a big fat 0 for two course I was finishing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> Yes I do feel Better  Now I can go and read Catherine and the Captain. If I do not finish my work today. I would have gotten a big fat 0 for two course I was finishing.


Heaven forfend! Catherine would be very unhappy if that happened.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, ok, no more KB for me today, C&C here I come!  At least I can read lying down when I get too tired  from sitting up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> ok, ok, no more KB for me today, C&C here I come! At least I can read lying down when I get too tired from sitting up.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I finished it today and I can definitely say that I was pulled into the story. It took me a little while to realize that I already knew


Spoiler



part of the story of Richard III, but that made it more entertaining. It did end rather abruptly - I was hoping for a little more closure, but I have a good imagination, so I'll finish it however I want


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> I finished it today and I can definitely say that I was pulled into the story. It took me a little while to realize that I already knew
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You can assume an HEA, Andra.  And you'll probably see Catherine and Kyle again.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can assume an HEA, Andra.  And you'll probably see Catherine and Kyle again.


LOL - I had to google HEA (Happily Ever After for those who are wondering...)
And I sent that email we discussed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> LOL - I had to google HEA (Happily Ever After for those who are wondering...)
> And I sent that email we discussed.


Great. I'll go get it now.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sigh....Catherine and the Captain was a wonderful book, Gertie. I enjoyed it even more than Ariana's Pride. I have to admit


Spoiler



I just about had a heart attack when Kyle's hair was shaved for his disguise , thank goodness "the mane" grew back by the end of the story!



I didn't cry at the end, but the whole book was very poignant and romantic, I just loved it. WELL DONE and THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Sigh....Catherine and the Captain was a wonderful book, Gertie. I enjoyed it even more than Ariana's Pride. I have to admit
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So glad you liked the book. I was a little nervous about how everyone would react to it because it was so different from AP, so it means a lot that you liked it even more.

Yes, it hurt me to


Spoiler



shave Kyle's hair (kept seeing Theo bald <shudder>


 but it had to be done.


Spoiler



Poor Catherine when she saw him like that. 



Thank you for enjoying Catherine and Kyle.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WHEW - you really have a way of telling a story!!  So very different from the usual historical romance novel, you have woven in other aspects of life and feelings.

Thanks so much for sharing your terrific talent with us


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> WHEW - you really have a way of telling a story!! So very different from the usual historical romance novel, you have woven in other aspects of life and feelings.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your terrific talent with us


My pleasure. The history of that period is so fascinating to me, I wanted to portray my take on the events.

Do I have to wash and iron your handkerchiefs?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

No tears, no crying, just anger at nobility selfishness, which is a  reality, but in the end HA HA HA!!!

Now maybe I can read Ricky Sides book that he says needs hankys - hrumph


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> No tears, no crying, just anger at nobility selfishness, which is a reality, but in the end HA HA HA!!!
> 
> Now maybe I can read Ricky Sides book that he says needs hankys - hrumph


Did Ricky's book make you cry? I'm going to have to write a real tear-jerker just for you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

life itself is a tear jerker, I love fantasy and love and hugs and happies!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> life itself is a tear jerker, I love fantasy and love and hugs and happies!


I read an end of the world book a long time ago that had a happy ending. It wasn't until years later when I read the reviews on Amazon that I found out there was an alternate ending where everyone died. Bummer. Glad I accidentally picked up the happy ending.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

No tears from Ricky, but I can see how it could affect some people.

Now to read about the blue ladies


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> No tears from Ricky, but I can see how it could affect some people.
> 
> Now to read about the blue ladies


Love the blue ladies. I know you will, too.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Even tho I *know* there will be a movie about the blue ladies. I have two shorter books and don't know which one to read first, probably go to the end of my list and pick that one first. I just have a feeling they are the same book with different titles.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Even tho I *know* there will be a movie about the blue ladies. I have two shorter books and don't know which one to read first, probably go to the end of my list and pick that one first. I just have a feeling they are the same book with different titles.


I just get so torn about wanting a movie for certain books (and blue chicks) and knowing they'll make a hash of it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Not too sure I like the Catherine picture - this one is too pouty, whereas I picture her as serious but with a twinkle in her eyes while being serious.  Then I don't know where to look so I'll go with your idea, after all she is your creation.

Now, Kyle - hmmmmmmm


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Not too sure I like the Catherine picture - this one is too pouty, whereas I picture her as serious but with a twinkle in her eyes while being serious. Then I don't know where to look so I'll go with your idea, after all she is your creation.
> 
> Now, Kyle - hmmmmmmm


Yes, she starts out as a very serious person, but ends up with a twinkle in her eye. I think she caught it from Gael.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got a review from Jeff.

http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-and-the-Captain-ebook/product-reviews/B003HC8O1U/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Thanks, Jeff. Hopefully, some of the others who liked the book might be willing to post a review.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

blue ladies? Title & author, please!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> blue ladies? Title & author, please!


In Her Name: Omnibus (three in one)
In Her Name: First Contact
In Her Name: Legend of the Sword

Epic sci-fi, fantasy, romance by our own Mike Hicks. I'm not a fan of sci-fi, but I took a chance with the omnibus because Mike's a KB friend and he was doing a book club. Wow! I read the omnibus first. Then he started writing the prequels, _First Contact_ and _Legend of the Sword_. I have devoured them all.

I think Dona was the first member of the 2am club ... those of us who stayed up until the wee hours to finish the books.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Gertie for the info. Now, I'll have to put them on my books to buy list.  I just saw the banner announcing Dona's passing. I am saddened by her loss. I just read the 1st page about her & everyone loved her. I'm hoping her spirit lives on here & she's smiling as she sees what everyone is saying about her.
    As for your book, it's day 20 of waiting for my Amazon coupon. Well, actually the ship date was the 13th & I was supposed to get it on the 27th. My will is weakening, so unless I get that coupon soon, I'm getting your book 1 way or the other. I can't wait to read it. Sounds like the reviews are fantastic so far. I hope you are now working on your next novel.....that is after you celebrate this 1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thanks Gertie for the info. Now, I'll have to put them on my books to buy list.  I just saw the banner announcing Dona's passing. I am saddened by her loss. I just read the 1st page about her & everyone loved her. I'm hoping her spirit lives on here & she's smiling as she sees what everyone is saying about her.
> As for your book, it's day 20 of waiting for my Amazon coupon. Well, actually the ship date was the 13th & I was supposed to get it on the 27th. My will is weakening, so unless I get that coupon soon, I'm getting your book 1 way or the other. I can't wait to read it. Sounds like the reviews are fantastic so far. I hope you are now working on your next novel.....that is after you celebrate this 1.


Yes, I'm a few pages into the next one. Can't stop writing for long. But I still have to format C&C for paperback. Almost done with that and then I can concentrate on the WiP.

Is it a rewards coupon from Chase? They're usually pretty good. I hope you get it soon. I'm sure you'll enjoy the book. I might just reread it myself.

Try to hold off until Friday. I have a few more corrections to make and I'll be uploading the new version late Thursday or early Friday.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I almost missed my subway stop again reading Catherine and the Captain. I may only get to read the book on the subway or before I go to bed. I have started my classes again and that is going to take up a lot of my time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I almost missed my subway stop again reading Catherine and the Captain. I may only get to read the book on the subway or before I go to bed. I have started my classes again and that is going to take up a lot of my time.


Oh, please don't miss your subway stop on my account. You can try my method for reading when there's no time.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, please don't miss your subway stop on my account. You can try my method for reading when there's no time.


I love your method of reading LoL. I have to take an English course this term. I may need to ask you some questions about writing at some point this term if that is Okay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I love your method of reading LoL. I have to take an English course this term. I may need to ask you some questions about writing at some point this term if that is Okay.


Absolutely. I'll be glad to help if I can.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Gertie (gotta get used to that . . . still want to say Des), I didn't know you were an author!   The things you discover when you join KB.  I just bought Catherine and the Captain. Probably won't get to it until summer break, but that's just around the corner. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

freelantzer said:


> Gertie (gotta get used to that . . . still want to say Des), I didn't know you were an author!  The things you discover when you join KB. I just bought Catherine and the Captain. Probably won't get to it until summer break, but that's just around the corner. Looking forward to it.


Hah, I just obsessively checked my sales one last time and another one showed up. That was you!! Thanks.

_Ariana's Pride_ was the first one in the series, but C&C has enough information in the prologue to make it a stand alone.

I don't say anything on the other board because there are too many kids there and the book is definitely an adult romance. Hope you enjoy.

And now you have the visual of Theo/Kyle to make your read more enjoyable. Don't think I've posted this one yet.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Absolutely. I'll be glad to help if I can.


Thank you so much.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hah, I just obsessively checked my sales one last time and another one showed up. That was you!! Thanks.
> 
> _Ariana's Pride_ was the first one in the series, but C&C has enough information in the prologue to make it a stand alone.
> 
> ...


He is lovely. But don't be surprised if I envision Johnny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

freelantzer said:


> He is lovely. But don't be surprised if I envision Johnny.


I should have known.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just started C&C yesterday and I will be done with it tonight...my kids hate it, I keep telling them to hush up or go outside while I read! In fact, I think I need to go get back to my reading!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> I just started C&C yesterday and I will be done with it tonight...my kids hate it, I keep telling them to hush up or go outside while I read! In fact, I think I need to go get back to my reading!


After you finish, you can apologize to your kids for me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am 17% through it.
I am pretty sure that I like it even better than AP.
(Yes I know that author's works are supposed to get better).
Really enjoying it, Gertie.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am 17% through it.
> I am pretty sure that I like it even better than AP.
> (Yes I know that author's works are supposed to get better).
> Really enjoying it, Gertie.
> ...


Geoff, I've been waiting for your seal of approval. Now I just have to hold my breath until you read to the end. (author's nerves)


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Still haven't had a chance to finish it, darn kids! But I had to stop by and visit Kyle again and make he didn't get lonely!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I am now 30% through and am overjoyed to have discovered old friends.
How delightful.....

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Still haven't had a chance to finish it, darn kids! But I had to stop by and visit Kyle again and make he didn't get lonely!


That's so nice of you. Poor guy. Even gorgeous hunks get lonely sometimes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I am now 30% through and am overjoyed to have discovered old friends.
> How delightful.....
> 
> Just sayin....


Oh, I know where you're at!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes you do.

Poor Kyle.
He needs to relax and enjoy (but I am sure he will).

Back to sneak in a couple chapters at lunch.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got my copy!!  I will start reading when I get home from work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> Poor Kyle.
> He needs to relax and enjoy (but I am sure he will).
> ...


He does get a little wound up, doesn't he.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I just got my copy!! I will start reading when I get home from work.


Thanks, Cat. Enjoy!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Margaret Lake,
Nice book.
Yes I just finished it (don't tell my employer).
I enjoyed it vey much.  I felt that the weaving of the personal story around the Richard III history was "most entertaining".
The little details made a big impression.
And thank you for the gypsies.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well Margaret Lake,
> Nice book.
> Yes I just finished it (don't tell my employer).
> I enjoyed it vey much. I felt that the weaving of the personal story around the Richard III history was "most entertaining".
> ...


Your secret is safe with me. Just hope your boss doesn't lurk around here. 

Glad you liked the history. I did a lot of research on that to get those details right. Did you read the author's note? The boar badge was a very recent discovery.

And, of course, the gypsies. I think I'm going to have to include their stories as a parallel to whatever comes next. They deserve a bigger stage.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Just stopping in for some eye candy.  A girl has to keep her calorie count up.  C & C is still 2 down on my TBR.  Reading these reviews though, makes me want to move it up.  But I promised to read those other books....

The only possible solution to this dilemma?  Go look at some more eye candy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Just stopping in for some eye candy. A girl has to keep her calorie count up. C & C is still 2 down on my TBR. Reading these reviews though, makes me want to move it up. But I promised to read those other books....
> 
> The only possible solution to this dilemma? Go look at some more eye candy!


Good thinking. I'll just repost one of my favorites. And a reminder to everyone, it helps if you click on the tags on my product page.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Finished Catherine and the Captain yesterday and already missing it.  Really enjoyed it.  Thanks for a great book.  Can't wait to read your next book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

dablab said:


> Finished Catherine and the Captain yesterday and already missing it. Really enjoyed it. Thanks for a great book. Can't wait to read your next book.


Thank you so much. I'm glad you enjoyed it. Working on the next one now.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Gertie, my gift certificate went AWOL. I called Chase CC. I was sent another 1. Got it yesterday. Your book was ordered as well as others. 1 month minus a day to wait for coupon. 5 min's to spend said coupon. LOL! Just in time too, as I just finished reading 1 of my books, so will be reading yours next. Oh, I can't wait to read it!! I hear you got the gypsies - yay! Love them.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Gertie,  I finished C&C this weekend.  It was a good read.  The end left me wanting more!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Hi Gertie, I finished C&C this weekend. It was a good read. The end left me wanting more!


Glad you liked it. There will definitely be more.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Only one book to go before Catherine and the Captain. Until then I'll spend some time looking at my favorite pic


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Ahhhh... What a way to start a Monday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Only one book to go before Catherine and the Captain. Until then I'll spend some time looking at my favorite pic


Well, that was my distraction for the day. 

C&C is doing well, but Kyle could use a little boost.

Reviews would be appreciated. Tags seem to help, too.

Thanks for all your support, everyone. And just a little reward for all your help.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^Oooh Hello!!  I finished the book yesterday on a bus on the way home from Disneyland.  Gertie, I don't know how you do it, keeping all the characters straight and all the twists and turns.  I loved this book as much as Ariana's Pride. Keep writing, I can hardly wait for the next installment.  Way to go Gertie!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ^^Oooh Hello!! I finished the book yesterday on a bus on the way home from Disneyland. Gertie, I don't know how you do it, keeping all the characters straight and all the twists and turns. I loved this book as much as Ariana's Pride. Keep writing, I can hardly wait for the next installment. Way to go Gertie!!


So glad you liked it. I've got a good start on the new one.

Writing the last couple of chapters was very exciting for me. Bringing all those people together from different places to the right place and the right time was heady stuff.

It would be so nice if you would write a review. Just what you said above works. I've only got Jeff's and I know having a few more reviews will get more readers interested.

Would also appreciate it if you could check off the tags for C&C and AP. That helps a lot, too.

Just so everyone knows, I've got the next Hot Hero photos all picked out.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I had trouble finding this tread; it was buried really deep.  Anyway, I stopped in to say I started Catherine and the Captain.  I'm only about 6% into it and am enjoying it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I had trouble finding this tread; it was buried really deep. Anyway, I stopped in to say I started Catherine and the Captain. I'm only about 6% into it and am enjoying it.


Lots of people posting in The Book Bazaar so it doesn't take long to get buried. 

Glad you're enjoying it. And I love that you can tell me what %-age you're at. I still have to count dots with my K-1 ... not that I'm complaining. 

Happy reading!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not very good at writing reviews, but I did post one for C&C today.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I'm not very good at writing reviews, but I did post one for C&C today.


Your review is very good. Now just help me URGE Gertie/Margaret to quickly finish her next book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> I'm not very good at writing reviews, but I did post one for C&C today.


That was great, Andra. Thanks so much. You should post reviews more often.



Jeff said:


> Your review is very good. Now just help me URGE Gertie/Margaret to quickly finish her next book.


Noooo, not Snidely Whiplash!!! I'm working, I'm working.










Actually, I'm on a secret project in between the historical, which I promise to get back to by Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest. The secret project has been kind of fun and it's going well except for the half page I lost yesterday. The _pivotal_ half-page, of course.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I love that you can tell me what %-age you're at. I still have to count dots with my K-1 ... not that I'm complaining.
> 
> Happy reading!!


That was a definite improvement over the K1, I still miss using Alt T for the time though. It's such a hassle to look at that watch I always wear.
I'm about 20% through now and still enjoying your book. I stopped in for a refresher on the visuals. Now I can get back to reading.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> That was a definite improvement over the K1, I still miss using Alt T for the time though. It's such a hassle to look at that watch I always wear.
> I'm about 20% through now and still enjoying your book. I stopped in for a refresher on the visuals. Now I can get back to reading.


Yeah, I know. Kyle is so forgettable <tee-hee>

Did you see this one? I really like this one.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice one.  I think I'll keep that one in mind as I read tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Nice one. I think I'll keep that one in mind as I read tonight.


More than happy to oblige.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you see this one? I really like this one.


OK, I really need to visit this thread more often! The shot did remind me of the famous Hugh shower scene in _Australia_:








(I added that partly for Leslie, it's her anniversary today.)

As for percentages, on my K1, I just note my current location, then go to Menu, and select Go to Location, which pops up the total locations with a field for entry. I note the total and do a rough calculation. My current book, _Fevre Dream_, I'm at location 2655 of 7716, so I'm about 33% done. No way I'm counting those itty bitty dots, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I really need to visit this thread more often! The shot did remind me of the famous Hugh shower scene in _Australia_:


Leslie first posted this guys photo in the Stop Smoking thread. _Just _as a reward to support those struggling to quit, you understand. When I saw him, I knew he was my Kyle. You should look back through this thread. Lots of drool-worthy pics.



> (I added that partly for Leslie, it's her anniversary today.)


Just for Leslie. Of course.  Happy Anniversary, Leslie!



> As for percentages, on my K1, I just note my current location, then go to Menu, and select Go to Location, which pops up the total locations with a field for entry. I note the total and do a rough calculation. My current book, _Fevre Dream_, I'm at location 2655 of 7716, so I'm about 33% done. No way I'm counting those itty bitty dots, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


That's what I do, too.

I still love my K1 and I'll keep it until it dies. I'm putting aside a % of my book royalties so when that unhappy day arrives, I'll be able to get a new one.

I've saved the original box, so I can give Little Gertie a proper burial.  Hopefully, that day won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Some great pics here, Gertie

Slowly making my way through this entire thread, should take me about a week.

And I'll definitely go visit 'Catherine and the Captain'. 

See what they are up to.  

Nancy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Some great pics here, Gertie


I have to revisit them every once in a while myself. <sigh>



> Slowly making my way through this entire thread, should take me about a week.


One should take the time to smell the roses ... so-to-speak. 



> And I'll definitely go visit 'Catherine and the Captain'.
> 
> See what they are up to.
> 
> Nancy


Hope you like what you read. As others have remarked, the visuals sure do help.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Still reading.  This may not seem like a compliment but coming from somebody who doesn't really care for romance books it really is

Take out the romance and you have a good historical adventure story here - short but good.

Oh, and I'm about 68% into the book right now.  I know how important that information is to everybody so I didn't want to leave it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Still reading. This may not seem like a compliment but coming from somebody who doesn't really care for romance books it really is
> 
> Take out the romance and you have a good historical adventure story here - short but good.
> 
> Oh, and I'm about 68% into the book right now. I know how important that information is to everybody so I didn't want to leave it out.


That IS a compliment. It's pretty much what I was aiming for; romance for those who want it and lots of _real_ history (for me) and those who want that.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I finished Catherine and the Captain a few days ago. I really enjoyed the story. As someone who really doesn't enjoy romance stories, I found a lot to enjoy in the historical fiction parts of the story. You did a good job a balancing the romance and historical fiction/adventure elements so a variety of readers can enjoy the book. Richard III could not have been an easy person to write. His pre and post coronation personas are very different and difficult (at least for me) to reconcile but your explanation of the differences had a ring of truth. I was glad that you left the fate of the princes, and the identity of those involved in their fate, unanswered. Your research was thorough and your story true to the known facts - I was awed. I liked and cared about your characters and I wasn't ready for their story to end.

This question doesn't have anything to do with the book so feel free to slap me an tell me to get back on topic
What do you think of the Richard III Society's attempts to rehabilitate Richard's reputation? And the Moot Court decision that there is not enough evidence to prove that Richard either murdered or was involved in the murder of the princes?

And thanks for the visuals


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I finished Catherine and the Captain a few days ago. I really enjoyed the story. As someone who really doesn't enjoy romance stories, I found a lot to enjoy in the historical fiction parts of the story. You did a good job a balancing the romance and historical fiction/adventure elements so a variety of readers can enjoy the book. Richard III could not have been an easy person to write. His pre and post coronation personas are very different and difficult (at least for me) to reconcile but your explanation of the differences had a ring of truth. I was glad that you left the fate of the princes, and the identity of those involved in their fate, unanswered. Your research was thorough and your story true to the known facts - I was awed. I liked and cared about your characters and I wasn't ready for their story to end.


Thank you so much. Story is important, but characterization for me is #1. Did you read the author's note at the end?

I actually liked writing Richard. He was a complex person. Whenever I'm reading about history, I always keep firmly in mind that these were real people who went to the bathroom (privy), played with their children, caught colds, worried about money, etc. They're no different that we are. Because I've always done that, I was able to give Richard and Anne personalities and motives.

BTW, the description of the coronation, including the incident with the horse, was taken from the official record. 



> This question doesn't have anything to do with the book so feel free to slap me an tell me to get back on topic
> What do you think of the Richard III Society's attempts to rehabilitate Richard's reputation? And the Moot Court decision that there is not enough evidence to prove that Richard either murdered or was involved in the murder of the princes?


Have you read Josephine Tey's _Daughter of Time_? That led me to the Ricardian Society and the first time I had any thought of Richard being other than a thorough villain. The Ricardians are right about some things. Our view of Richard comes through Tudor tinted glasses. It was Shakespeare who portrayed him as a hunchback (not true) just to make him look more evil.

Henry VII was pretty obsessed with proving that he really did have a right to the throne. He wouldn't marry Elizabeth of York until after he got Parliament and the Pope to declare him the legitimate king. I'm including a lot of this in my current project. I don't want to get into it too much here because I'm incorporating a lot of it into the next book.

I definitely don't believe Tyrell's _confession_, so I would have to say I agree with the Moot Court. I also think I summed up my feeling about the disappearance of the princes when Kyle told Catherine


Spoiler



that it was Richard's job to protect them, so in that sense, Richard failed in his duty.



I think it's interesting that the bodies of two young boys were found in the Tower, but they said that the bodies are not from the time period that the young princes disappeared. The Crown has refused to allow any more testing, but from what I read a while ago, they might relax that position. I'll have to see if anything more has been posted.

What are the chances of the bodies _not_ being the princes? How many young boys died together in the Tower? That's why I


Spoiler



put in the two impostors and Buckingham refused to tell Kyle what would happen to those two boys.



Personally, I think Richard had the potential to be a great king. Of course, there were all those unfortunate beheadings ... 

Aren't you glad you brought up the subject? I'm history obsessed and it's hard to get me to stop. But I'll stop now. Please feel free to ask me anything. I'm not the worlds foremost expert on English royalty, but I do love to discuss it.



> And thanks for the visuals


Oh, you're more than welcome.  I already have the visual picked out for the next one.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

You don't want to get me started talking about history. Since the time I could read, U.S. history were my books of choice. But I'm a reader, not a researcher which makes my knowledge of this time period much less extensive than yours.


> I actually liked writing Richard. He was a complex person. Whenever I'm reading about history, I always keep firmly in mind that these were real people who went to the bathroom (privy), played with their children, caught colds, worried about money, etc. They're no different that we are. Because I've always done that, I was able to give Richard and Anne personalities and motives.


And personalities and motivies that made sense and were interesting. Richard was a complex person and all his sides made sense in your story.


> Have you read Josephine Tey's Daughter of Time? That led me to the Ricardian Society and the first time I had any thought of Richard being other than a thorough villain. The Ricardians are right about some things. Our view of Richard comes through Tudor tinted glasses. It was Shakespeare who portrayed him as a hunchback (not true) just to make him look more evil.


I hadn't read much on Richard until seeing the 1995 adaptation of Shakespeare's play after which I read as much as I could find. I couldn't reconcile the evil King Richard with the Richard who did such good things before becoming king. The only explanations I could come up with were
1.The Tudors wrote Kind Richard's history or
2.Anne was responsible for much of what was accomplished in the north
I lean towards option 1
I does appear that Richard become more ruthless as his reign progressed. While it is sometimes hard to accept, Richard's initial actions were common actions for a new monarch. His later actions appear to me to be those of an increasingly desperate man.
I have never heard of Josephine Tey's Daughter of Time. I checked it out and it is not available for Kindle but it is available at Audible. I have a hard time getting myself to read paper books now so I may have to try the audio book. It looked too good not to give it a try. 


> I think it's interesting that the bodies of two young boys were found in the Tower, but they said that the bodies are not from the time period that the young princes disappeared. The Crown has refused to allow any more testing, but from what I read a while ago, they might relax that position. I'll have to see if anything more has been posted.
> 
> What are the chances of the bodies not being the princes? How many young boys died together in the Tower?


Didn't the royals have the bones reburied because they were believed to be those of the princes? I think I read something about their being animal bones found with the human remains. That doesn't surprise me, small animal bones are probably all over that place. I hope tests are allowed so this can finally be resolved. 


> Personally, I think Richard had the potential to be a great king. Of course, there were all those unfortunate beheadings ...


I agree, I think he would have wanted to institute some of the same reforms that Henry did and he had the potential to be a popular king as well.

Aren't you glad I got started.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

In honor of the paperback now being available, I'm reducing the price of Catherine and the Captain to 99 cents until 6/26. I hope many more of you will read and enjoy Catherine and Kyle as they are caught up in the turbulent reign of Richard III.

I just hit the _publish_ button so it won't be available for another day.

Here's the link for the paperback. It's hard to find until they hook it up to the e-book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Richard was a complex person and all his sides made sense in your story. I hadn't read much on Richard until seeing the 1995 adaptation of Shakespeare's play after which I read as much as I could find. I couldn't reconcile the evil King Richard with the Richard who did such good things before becoming king. The only explanations I could come up with were
> 1.The Tudors wrote King Richard's history or
> 2.Anne was responsible for much of what was accomplished in the north
> I lean towards option 1


Option 1 seems more viable to me, too.

Anne's father, the Duke of Warwick was known as The Kingmaker. He married Anne to Henry VI's son, Edward (before Richard, of course). That was the Lancaster side. He married his daughter Isabella to the Duke of Clarence, Richard's brother. That was the York side. I'm assuming that Anne was probably well-versed in politics. She would have to be to have been surrounded by the politically ambitious Nevilles. However, I still believe in Richard as an able administrator and politician who spent his life prior to becoming king in supporting his brother, Edward. Richard was so popular in the north, that people wept openly in the streets of York when they heard of his death.



> It does appear that Richard become more ruthless as his reign progressed. While it is sometimes hard to accept, Richard's initial actions were common actions for a new monarch. His later actions appear to me to be those of an increasingly desperate man.


I have to agree with that as well. The treachery of Hastings with Jane Shore had to be a a terrible blow. I think part of the reason he acted so quickly in that case was Hastings was one of his closest friends and he needed to get it over with before he weakened.

Edward forgave everyone. His brother George, Duke of Clarence, tried to seize the throne on more than one occasion and Edward forgave him every time. That last time Clarence was in the Tower he "drowned in a butt of malmsey." Clarence was a heavy drinker and malmsey was his favorite wine. The prevailing theory is that he chose this as his method of execution rather than being drawn and quartered as a traitor. Probably drank a lot of the malmsey before being stuffed in the butt.  One more thing about George. The story is that he kidnapped Anne Neville and sold her as a bond servant to work in a pie shop to keep her from marrying Richard. He wanted the Neville estates all to himself. Richard, himself, supposedly found her and brought her home. Romantic, isn't it?

Back OT, I think Richard didn't want to be like Edward. Edward was a well-known womanizer. Richard did have a mistress and two illegitimate children, but there's no evidence that he had multiple mistresses.



> I have never heard of Josephine Tey's Daughter of Time. I checked it out and it is not available for Kindle but it is available at Audible. I have a hard time getting myself to read paper books now so I may have to try the audio book. It looked too good not to give it a try.


Let me know how you like it. Josephine Tey wrote during the "golden age of mysteries" ruled by Agatha Christie. Unfortunately, it's the only book of hers that I liked, but it is a great book



> Didn't the royals have the bones reburied because they were believed to be those of the princes? I think I read something about their being animal bones found with the human remains. That doesn't surprise me, small animal bones are probably all over that place. I hope tests are allowed so this can finally be resolved.


The bones were found in the 17th century during the reign of Charles II. He's the one who had them reburied in Westminster Abbey.

In 1933, forensic tests were done in an attempt to identify the bodies, but the results were inconclusive. No Booth and Brennan to with the Jeffersonian at their disposal. 

Queen Elizabeth won't allow DNA testing because, 500+ years later, it's definite that the princes are dead. She doesn't want to stir up any more theories than there already are. I'm assuming they would have to dig up Elizabeth Woodville at the very least to make a comparison. Interestingly, there is a descendant of Bonnie Prince Charlie living in Poland or Hungary. Can't remember which. Just a little historical tidbit. 



> I agree, I think he would have wanted to institute some of the same reforms that Henry did and he had the potential to be a popular king as well.


He did do an awful lot and yes, I think he would have done a lot more given time.



> Aren't you glad I got started.


Absolutely!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anne's father, the Duke of Warwick was known as The Kingmaker. He married Anne to Henry VI's son, Edward (before Richard, of course). That was the Lancaster side. He married his daughter Isabella to the Duke of Clarence, Richard's brother. That was the York side. I'm assuming that Anne was probably well-versed in politics. She would have to be to have been surrounded by the politically ambitious Nevilles. However, I still believe in Richard as an able administrator and politician who spent his life prior to becoming king in supporting his brother, Edward. Richard was so popular in the north, that people wept openly in the streets of York when they heard of his death.himself. Richard, himself, supposedly found her and brought her home. Romantic, isn't it?


That is interesting. I don't know much about the Nevilles, it looks like I need to learn a little bit more about them.


> The treachery of Hastings with Jane Shore had to be a a terrible blow. I think part of the reason he acted so quickly in that case was Hastings was one of his closest friends and he needed to get it over with before he weakened.


That is an interesting way of thinking about it. Richard had a duty to protect his brother's children and the throne so he had to do things he didn't want to. The only way he thought he could do these things was by acting quickly. How much did it hurt Richard to be betrayed by those he trusted? How could those betrayals not harden him?


> That last time Clarence was in the Tower he "drowned in a butt of malmsey." Clarence was a heavy drinker and malmsey was his favorite wine. The prevailing theory is that he chose this as his method of execution rather than being drawn and quartered as a traitor. Probably drank a lot of the malmsey before being stuffed in the butt. One more thing about George. The story is that he kidnapped Anne Neville and sold her as a bond servant to work in a pie shop to keep her from marrying Richard. He wanted the Neville estates all to himself. Richard, himself, supposedly found her and brought her home. Romantic, isn't it?


I always thought that was a myth. I remember reading that Clarence was transported to his burial place in a barrel of malmsey. I hadn't heard that story about Anne. That reminds me of the story of Lambert Simnel, the Richard pretender. Supposedly, Henry VII pardoned him and put him to work in the kitchen as a spit-turner. I'm not sure if that was a good thing for him or not. Of course, not being dead is probably a positive thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> That is interesting. I don't know much about the Nevilles, it looks like I need to learn a little bit more about them.


There are a few paintings of Warwick's death. It was such a pivotal event.










IMHO, Warwick's ambitions can't hold a candle to Norfolk's ambitions re Henry VIII.



> That is an interesting way of thinking about it. Richard had a duty to protect his brother's children and the throne so he had to do things he didn't want to. The only way he thought he could do these things was by acting quickly. How much did it hurt Richard to be betrayed by those he trusted? How could those betrayals not harden him?


Yes. It was one thing to do things for his brother. He had no fear or hesitation there. Once the throne became his responsibility, he had to change, at least outwardly.

I have to ask myself if that last desperate charge at Bosworth was a renewal of his faith in himself as a man and a king, or was it his way of dying honorably on the battlefield to wipe out the stain of the things he had done? Certainly, he had no knowledge of the ignominious way Henry would treat his remains.



> I always thought that was a myth. I remember reading that Clarence was transported to his burial place in a barrel of malmsey.


Considering the fact that there is no other record of Clarence's death either by hanging or beheading, I think it's true.



> I hadn't heard that story about Anne. That reminds me of the story of Lambert Simnel, the Richard pretender. Supposedly, Henry VII pardoned him and put him to work in the kitchen as a spit-turner. I'm not sure if that was a good thing for him or not. Of course, not being dead is probably a positive thing.


Yeah, he was just a young boy and it was probably a good thing. At least he ate well, being in the kitchens. He did end up being a falconer, so he was even able to better himself.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Considering the fact that there is no other record of Clarence's death either by hanging or beheading, I think it's true.


I believe that "Pickling" the corpses of important people and packing them in barrels for transportation to an official burial site was common until quite recently.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I believe that "Pickling" the corpses of important people and packing them in barrels for transportation to an official burial site was common until quite recently.


They did that for Admiral Nelson only in his case it was a cask of Brandy.

Edward IV's body was encased in lead.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> IMHO, Warwick's ambitions can't hold a candle to Norfolk's ambitions re Henry VIII.


Norfolk is in a league populated with the likes of Ming the Merciless, Warwick is not in that league.


> I have to ask myself if that last desperate charge at Bosworth was a renewal of his faith in himself as a man and a king, or was it his way of dying honorably on the battlefield to wipe out the stain of the things he had done? Certainly, he had no knowledge of the ignominious way Henry would treat his remains.


It fits with the pre King Richard; the one who had a sense of duty and honor. That Richard would not have hidden behind his men like someone else is reputed to have done that day.

I'm nearly finished with The Daughter of Time. The author seems to have done her research but the story isn't exactly exciting. It doesn't make me want to read anything else she has written. I never thought of treating the death of the princes as a murder to be solved. It is an interesting approach.

Give me the choice between The Daughter of Time and Catherine and the Captain and I'll take Catherine and the Captain. It is a much more entertaining story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Norfolk is in a league populated with the likes of Ming the Merciless, Warwick is not in that league.


Agreed. It's a miracle that Norfolk avoided beheading.



> It fits with the pre King Richard; the one who had a sense of duty and honor. That Richard would not have hidden behind his men like someone else is reputed to have done that day.


Yes, it does. That's why whenever I read that part I get all weepy.



> I'm nearly finished with The Daughter of Time. The author seems to have done her research but the story isn't exactly exciting. It doesn't make me want to read anything else she has written. I never thought of treating the death of the princes as a murder to be solved. It is an interesting approach.


That's why I liked the book. It was a murder mystery rather than historical fiction.

A lot of people rave about Tey. I read three more of hers and they didn't impress me at all. At least The Daughter of Time gave me some history to sink my teeth into.



> Give me the choice between The Daughter of Time and Catherine and the Captain and I'll take Catherine and the Captain. It is a much more entertaining story.


I really have to agree with you, immodest as that may be. Agatha Christie is the Queen of the Golden Age of Mystery and Josephine Tey can't even hold her train.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> A lot of people rave about Tey. I read three more of hers and they didn't impress me at all. At least The Daughter of Time gave me some history to sink my teeth into.
> 
> I really have to agree with you, immodest as that may be. Agatha Christie is the Queen of the Golden Age of Mystery and Josephine Tey can't even hold her train.


Agatha Christie is the queen of the English country mystery and miles ahead of Tey. I put Catherine Graham miles ahead of Tey as well.

Over the last couple of years I have looked for other books on Richard III and the Tudors but I have been burned by so many authors playing around with history I find myself hesitating to put down the money for another historical fiction book right now. Yes, I know it's fiction, but I think that authors have a responsibility to be accurate about the major points of a person's life and character when they are writing about real people. For instance, I would never read a story that has Abraham Lincoln as a slave owner and spy for the south. I know there are exceptions but that is why alternate history is recognized as a genre separate from historical fiction. I really appreciated how you kept the important aspects of Richard and others lives and characters true to what is known about them and still managed to write an entertaining novel.

So has this gone completely off topic now?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, started this one last night. . . . . .we'll see how much reading I get done over the next few days. . . . .family stuff going on. . . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

imallbs said:


> For instance, I would never read a story that has Abraham Lincoln as a slave owner and spy for the south.
> 
> So has this gone completely off topic now?


Maybe, but it's a good topic.

There's a very fine line between Historical Fiction and Fictional History. It isn't always apparent which you're reading until you've finished a book. Margaret has been very faithful to historical facts in both _Ariana's Pride_ and _Catherine and the Captain_ which makes her books both educational and great reads.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Agatha Christie is the queen of the English country mystery and miles ahead of Tey. I put Catherine Graham miles ahead of Tey as well.


Never read Catherine Graham. I've never found anyone I like as much as Christie. Everyone said P.D. James was a worthy successor, but not in my book (ooh, bad pun). I love Rex Stout, too. I think I'll start a mystery lovers thread in the book corner.



> Over the last couple of years I have looked for other books on Richard III and the Tudors but I have been burned by so many authors playing around with history I find myself hesitating to put down the money for another historical fiction book right now. Yes, I know it's fiction, but I think that authors have a responsibility to be accurate about the major points of a person's life and character when they are writing about real people. For instance, I would never read a story that has Abraham Lincoln as a slave owner and spy for the south. I know there are exceptions but that is why alternate history is recognized as a genre separate from historical fiction. I really appreciated how you kept the important aspects of Richard and others lives and characters true to what is known about them and still managed to write an entertaining novel.


I think it's difficult to make the story entertaining if it's just about the historical characters. Most readers will already know a lot about the history and they'll either be bored with the facts or put off by the distortion of the facts. Phillipa Gregory's _The Constant Princess_ (Catherine of Aragon) comes to mind. My eyes kept glazing over as I waded through half the book for Arthur to die.

Using the historical characters as background or interweaving them with the main characters gives you something to sink your teeth into. You _know_ what's going to happen to Richard, but you don't know how events are going to affect Catherine and Kyle. That's what makes it entertaining.



> So has this gone completely off topic now?


History discussions are never off topic. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, started this one last night. . . . . .we'll see how much reading I get done over the next few days. . . . .family stuff going on. . . . .


Why does life keep interfering with reading? I'll never live long enough to read (or write) all the books I want. Bury me with my Kindle and my netbook. 



Jeff said:


> Maybe, but it's a good topic.


Absolutely.



> There's a very fine line between Historical Fiction and Fictional History. It isn't always apparent which you're reading until you've finished a book. Margaret has been very faithful to historical facts in both _Ariana's Pride_ and _Catherine and the Captain_ which makes her books both educational and great reads.


That's always my goal. I'm happy to have reached it twice. Will I make it with #3? Stay tuned!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Never read Catherine Graham. I've never found anyone I like as much as Christie. Everyone said P.D. James was a worthy successor, but not in my book (ooh, bad pun). I love Rex Stout, too. I think I'll start a mystery lovers thread in the book corner.


Caroline Graham wrote the Chief Inspector Barnaby series, among other things. The 1st one, The Killings at Badger's Drift was published in 1987. They are English Village mysteries with a twist. I really like her sense of humor. Unfortunately, the books are not available in eformat. The books were the basis for the Midsomer Murders TV show - the only DVDs I have on preorder (or did before I got mad at Amazon). I have never read Rex Stout. I could look it up but it's so much easier to ask "What has he written?"



> I think it's difficult to make the story entertaining if it's just about the historical characters. Most readers will already know a lot about the history and they'll either be bored with the facts or put off by the distortion of the facts. Phillipa Gregory's The Constant Princess (Catherine of Aragon) comes to mind. My eyes kept glazing over as I waded through half the book for Arthur to die


I had not thought about that. I have always read a lot of nonfiction history but have gravitated towards the stories of people - not necessarily biographies. That's a new insight for me.

I read, and hated, Gregory's The Other Bolyn Girl. I'll never voluntarily read one of her books again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Caroline Graham wrote the Chief Inspector Barnaby series, among other things. The 1st one, The Killings at Badger's Drift was published in 1987. They are English Village mysteries with a twist. I really like her sense of humor. Unfortunately, the books are not available in eformat. The books were the basis for the Midsomer Murders TV show - the only DVDs I have on preorder (or did before I got mad at Amazon).


As you described it, I immediately thought of the Midsomer Murders. Loved that show.



> I have never read Rex Stout. I could look it up but it's so much easier to ask "What has he written?"


Rex Stout wrote the Nero Wolfe mysteries (also Tecumseh Fox, but they're not nearly as good). They are just now coming out on Kindle. Have you ever read Lawrence Sanders McNally series? A blatant rip-off of Wolfe and Archie. Wolfe is an overweight (7th of a ton), mysoginistic detective who raises orchids (10K on the roof), has his own personal live-in gourmet chef (Fritz), hates to work, never leaves his house on business and lives to read.

Archie is his legman and gets all the good wisecracks. He's a snappy dresser, a great dancer, likes the ladies and they like him. He also tells the stories.

It's not the mysteries so much as the characters and the way Stout uses words and themes. They are a joy to read.



> I had not thought about that. I have always read a lot of nonfiction history but have gravitated towards the stories of people - not necessarily biographies. That's a new insight for me.
> 
> I read, and hated, Gregory's The Other Bolyn Girl. I'll never voluntarily read one of her books again.


Be happy you didn't waste money on the movie. Some people in back of me were asking about various things in the movie and I was so incensed at how they had even twisted the book that I couldn't even answer them. Very nice costumes and scenery.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Rex Stout wrote the Nero Wolfe mysteries (also Tecumseh Fox, but they're not nearly as good). They are just now coming out on Kindle. Have you ever read Lawrence Sanders McNally series? A blatant rip-off of Wolfe and Archie. Wolfe is an overweight (7th of a ton), mysoginistic detective who raises orchids (10K on the roof), has his own personal live-in gourmet chef (Fritz), hates to work, never leaves his house on business and lives to read.


Would you recommend starting with the 1st one or can I start anywhere? I can get the 1st one at Audible but it isn't available for Kindle. I think I would rather read than listen to it. I'm not going to mention why because some people think that my perfectly normal behavior is a bad habit.
I think I have read one of the Lawrence Sanders McNally books. That name seems very familiar.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, I Googled the McNally books and I have read a couple them.  I kept thinking Florida, big houses and boats.  I also remember my library only had 2 so I didn't get to read anymore of them.  I remember enjoying the books...and Nero Wolfe is better?  I'll have to try them now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Would you recommend starting with the 1st one or can I start anywhere? I can get the 1st one at Audible but it isn't available for Kindle. I think I would rather read than listen to it. I'm not going to mention why because some people think that my perfectly normal behavior is a bad habit.
> I think I have read one of the Lawrence Sanders McNally books. That name seems very familiar.


You can start anywhere. There might be some references to previous clients, but nothing that affects the story. Just don't start with the novellas. They all have some variation of Three in the title like Three at Wolfe's door, Triple Jeopardy. I think you have to know Wolfe and Archie really well to enjoy those.

The books were written over maybe 30 years, but Archie never ages, although the books keep up with the times.

There is one sort of series. _And Be A Villain_, the next is _The Second Confession_ then _In the Best of Families_. The stories stand on their own, but there is a recurring villain.

I think I would start with _The Doorbell Rang_ where Wolfe takes on the FBI. One of my favorites.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Back OT ... Anybody else want to discuss the Wars of the Roses (not the movie).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

OT is a good thing.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Finished this on Tuesday. . . . .I quite liked it. . . . . it was a bit different than the average boy meets girl who can't stand boy plot.   These people actually seemed to be sensible human beings who didn't just assume that everything the other person did was on purpose to annoy them.  I did find the language rather more modern than the era depicted. . . .but that didn't really detract from the story. . . . .solid 4 star I'd say. . . .and I'm not a huge romance reader. . . .I most especially liked the historical aspects. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Finished this on Tuesday. . . . .I quite liked it. . . . . it was a bit different than the average boy meets girl who can't stand boy plot.  These people actually seemed to be sensible human beings who didn't just assume that everything the other person did was on purpose to annoy them. I did find the language rather more modern than the era depicted. . . .but that didn't really detract from the story. . . . .solid 4 star I'd say. . . .and I'm not a huge romance reader. . . .I most especially liked the historical aspects. . . . .


Thank you so much, Ann. Yes, all four were very mature people who had a great deal of respect for each other.

One of my favorite scenes came toward the end when


Spoiler



Kyle and Gavin have decided to go to Brittany and Gael has decided to stay with Cat. Kyle sees that Gavin and Gael's solid relationship allows them to face an uncertain future because they trust and respect each other.



I was happy I could put a lot of history into this one. Richard's reign is still the subject of heated debate. The Tudors encouraged revisionist history, aided and abetted by Shakespeare and Thomas More. I hope I walked the line between the Ricardian Society trying to rehabilitate Richard's image and the Tudor bad press.

Thanks for the ****. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmm.  Gertie I have been pondering about this book.
You know what is really useful is the insight that it gives to how different life was for women.
I mean you could look at Cat and say she is too attached to her relatives and their "kindness" to her.
But we are not talking about 2010 here.  Women are free to make their own decisions now.
But back then, the oldest male member of the family made all the decisions.
A woman couldn't go outside the castle withou permission.

So Cat was really a very brave young lady.

No?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Hmmm. Gertie I have been pondering about this book.
> You know what is really useful is the insight that it gives to how different life was for women.
> I mean you could look at Cat and say she is too attached to her relatives and their "kindness" to her.
> But we are not talking about 2010 here. Women are free to make their own decisions now.
> ...


Yes, she was in a lot of ways. Her Uncle William (Ariana's Father) was really her guardian and provided her with an allowance plus promised her a dowry. He could have ordered her back to Dilham and forced her to marry at any time. He didn't. Why? Even during her "mousy" days, she must have resisted successfully.

Once Richard became King, he could also have used her as a pawn in the marriage game. He didn't (probably too busy), but if he had, I think she would have resisted him, too. In fact, she did defy him by


Spoiler



marrying Kyle without permission


 It wasn't easy for her to do, but supported by Gael (who was anything but typical) and overwhelmed by Kyle, she found the courage.

I think she found her true courage toward the end when


Spoiler



she sent Gael away with little Kyle


.

It has always been my opinion that times change but people don't. Read again the advice Sir Blaise gave to Gavin before the wedding. While women of a certain station didn't have the right to choose their husbands (and it was also true that men couldn't choose their wives) and they had no property rights, they could and did find ways to assert themselves. While the men were off fighting or having fun at court, they ran the estates and actually could exercise a lot of power if they chose to do so. Or they could bury themselves under child bearing/rearing and embroidery. Many would have found contentment in those roles or at least acceptance.

It's very interesting that that aspect of the book made you think. Most have focused on Richard's story. The fact that Cat had you pondering means I created a three-dimensional character and that's a fantastic compliment.

Thank you.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's very interesting that that aspect of the book made you think. Most have focused on Richard's story. The fact that Cat had you pondering means I created a three-dimensional character and that's a fantastic compliment.
> Thank you.


As a big reader of history, and nonfiction in general, I tended to focus on Richard in this discussion. But while reading your book, I saw the historical figures in terms of how they affected your characters. I found it interesting that the younger characters started out so much more mature than Cat and Kyle. Gael was a very interesting character who helped Cat become stronger, find out what she really wanted and encouraged her to go after it. I don't think Cat could have done it without Gael. I think in an earlier thread (before the book was completed), I said Gael should shut up since you couldn't finish the book with all her chatter (maybe I just thought it). I'm glad she didn't shut up; Gael was one of my favorite characters. Oh, don't tell anybody, but you had more than one 3 dimensional character - your book was full of 'em.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> As a big reader of history, and nonfiction in general, I tended to focus on Richard in this discussion. But while reading your book, I saw the historical figures in terms of how they affected your characters. I found it interesting that the younger characters started out so much more mature than Cat and Kyle. Gael was a very interesting character who helped Cat become stronger, find out what she really wanted and encouraged her to go after it. I don't think Cat could have done it without Gael. I think in an earlier thread (before the book was completed), I said Gael should shut up since you couldn't finish the book with all her chatter (maybe I just thought it). I'm glad she didn't shut up; Gael was one of my favorite characters. Oh, don't tell anybody, but you had more than one 3 dimensional character - your book was full of 'em.


You know, you guys just make my day. 

Have you checked out my first short story? _Of Love and War_. Just went live last night and it's already gotten a five star review from one of our KB authors.

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Love-and-War-ebook/dp/B003U8ADZG/ref=tag_stp_st_edpp_url


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David Wisehart interviewed me for his blog this week. Here's the link if you're interested. He asked some very good questions.

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-margaret-lake.html


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good job. Your comment about indie publishing was very well said.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Good job. Your comment about indie publishing was very well said.


Thanks, Jeff. It's basically what I've been saying in various threads throughout this transition period between 35% and 70% royalties.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed the interview, Gertie.

And I completely agree with you when you said: "...there were too many historical romances with 20th century characters in long dresses and some vague king somewhere off stage."  I am amazed at not only how many characters will have 20th century words and "things", but 20th century attitudes.  If you are writing a fantasy that is "kinda" in a swords and bows period, you can still have "modern" thoughts because maybe it IS that way in your reality.  But when you purport to write about a historical period, then you have to have women who "know their place".  Not that I want them to.  But that was the brutal reality of the times.

You managed to keep that period-correctness and still bring spirit and wisdom and animation to your women especially.  

And please keep writing the short ones, too.
Carolyn Kephart who has written several long books also wrote a neat short, Regression.  It said what needed to be said and quit.  And that is the beauty of a short story or novelette.  You can focus.

And you did.

Wonderful.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I appreciate your comments as always, Geoff.  

Don't worry. I'll keep on writing. The second novelette will come out in time for Labor Day. I'm just letting it rest for a while so I can look at it again with fresh eyes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ariana's Pride is

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History  > World  > Medieval

so thanks to all of you who have put Ariana so high in the rankings but Catherine is feeling neglected.

The irony is that my two books are competing against each other. Every time one goes up, the other one goes down.  

Please send some love to Catherine. She's worth reading, promise.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_Catherine and the Captain_ has been featured at

http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com

Scott's blog is a good source for indie authors.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How about a new visual of Kyle?


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I just posted this book (and a brief interview with Margaret) at http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com

Scott Nicholson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you, MLPMom, for a great review!!

http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-and-the-Captain-ebook/product-reviews/B003HC8O1U/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RVB3NB0L05CKE


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just started to read C & C, I finished Ariana's Pride sometime last week. I was just going to start and read a few minutes to get a feel for it, an hour or so later I got startled by leafs blowing in my face as another storm seems to be coming  .
I got drawn in so quickly it was amazing. I completely lost time there. Gotta make dinner  .

And Lardy I just noticed its over 10000 locations        Woah I love epics.  

And can I have one of those Kyle specimens offered 2 posts up? Neat and tidy with a bow please


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I just started to read C & C, I finished Ariana's Pride sometime last week. I was just going to start and read a few minutes to get a feel for it, an hour or so later I got startled by leafs blowing in my face as another storm seems to be coming .
> I got drawn in so quickly it was amazing. I completely lost time there. Gotta make dinner .
> 
> And Lardy I just noticed its over 10000 locations       Woah I love epics.
> ...


I'm so glad you're enjoying the book. It's only 400 pages of Kyle goodness but here's a little more in case you need a reminder.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie,
some of us need a Catherine (equal time) fix too.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mea Cupla, Geoff. Here's two to make up for my dereliction of duty.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

See that's what I'm talking about.

Gertie, more authors should provide their readers with visual aids, like you do.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> See that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Gertie, more authors should provide their readers with visual aids, like you do.
> 
> Just sayin......


It's so important, especially when thinking about casting the movie.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't mind me, I was over in the nostalgic candy thread and decided to get a late night snack.


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


Mm mm, good

Now about those gypsies

Where are they?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Don't mind me, I was over in the nostalgic candy thread and decided to get a late night snack.Mm mm, good


Feel free to browse among the six-packs anytime.



> Now about those gypsies
> 
> Where are they?


You mean this guy?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thank you, MLPMom, for a great review!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-and-the-Captain-ebook/product-reviews/B003HC8O1U/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RVB3NB0L05CKE


You are very welcome! I wish Amazon would let you do half stars as well.

The visuals aren't bad either when reading the books. 

I will happily buy all your books when they come out. I am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> You are very welcome! I wish Amazon would let you do half stars as well.


I often feel that way when reviewing.



> The visuals aren't bad either when reading the books.


We have to thank Leslie for finding these guys. They are yummy.



> I will happily buy all your books when they come out. I am looking forward to the next one.


I'm afraid the next full-length will be an April or May release. I'm hoping to release the next novelette in about 6-8 weeks.

Thanks again.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

April or May huh? Agony! 

I did buy your first novelette and enjoyed it. I will have to take a look at your second. I must have missed it along the way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> April or May huh? Agony!
> 
> I did buy your first novelette and enjoyed it. I will have to take a look at your second. I must have missed it along the way.


I'll keep dribbling out the novelettes. Sort of a between meal snack to keep you happy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is a good thing that Jeff and others right too.
This way I have something to read while waiting for a genuine Margaret Lake book.
Not that I am complaining (just nagging).
I believe that good things are worth waiting for.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> It is a good thing that Jeff and others right too.
> This way I have something to read while waiting for a genuine Margaret Lake book.
> Not that I am complaining (just nagging).
> I believe that good things are worth waiting for.
> ...


And then you can read Margaret Lake while you're waiting for the next Hepple, which you can read while waiting for the next Margaret Lake and on and on ad infinitum. 

I get my best writing done while GS is in TKD or Pokemon League or whatever other activity I'm ferrying him to. Well, he hasn't been getting his homework done, or if he does it, he doesn't turn it in, plus he's not wearing his retainers. I've shut down all his activities until he shapes up. That means I have to find another time and place to write.

Anybody have a handy cave I can use? I'll bring my own tea and cookies.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Feel free to browse among the six-packs anytime.
> 
> You mean this guy?


 
He works


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I finished the book and it was wonderful. Thats a lot of book for that price. I finished the last 3rd in one sitting and then I didn't want it to end. I really appreciate the research done, I always felt like I was there in the time and the characters acted like I would expect them to, not like one finds sometimes in Historicals, where modern characters have been transplanted into the past. If you know what I mean. 
And all the characters are fully fleshed, they come alive and are not just serving as wallpaper to further the main characters, I really loved that. 

I'll be getting a review up this weekend. I am so not good at writing reviews but again I'll try  

I just always have difficulty putting into words what I mean, which is why I leave the writing up to you guys  .

Now what the heck am I suppose to do without Kyle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I finished the book and it was wonderful. Thats a lot of book for that price. I finished the last 3rd in one sitting and then I didn't want it to end. I really appreciate the research done, I always felt like I was there in the time and the characters acted like I would expect them to, not like one finds sometimes in Historicals, where modern characters have been transplanted into the past. If you know what I mean.
> And all the characters are fully fleshed, they come alive and are not just serving as wallpaper to further the main characters, I really loved that.
> 
> I'll be getting a review up this weekend. I am so not good at writing reviews but again I'll try
> ...


I'm so glad you liked it. And you said it beautifully. 

The print length is 406 pages. I was thinking of pricing it at $3.99 because of that, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm happy with $2.99 for my full-length novels no matter what the length and $0.99 for the novelettes.

I love my secondary characters. Especially loved Father Finlay.

I know. Life without Kyle is tough. But you can look forward to this guy in the next book.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hominy Hominy

Get working then, go write  

And yes, Father Finlay, Gael, Gavin, loved them all.
Even though there was a moment I wanted to pull a "Moonstruck" on Kyle when he was pining for his woman had had a manly breakdown. I was like, snap out of it, go get thee to ye woman now. Father Finlay took care of it for me though   

You also did a great job on the friendship between Catherine and Gael. The development of their changing relationship over time was great to follow. 

At times Catherine reminded me of some of the heroines in the older Julie Garwood historicals.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Eye candy already? 

I can't wait!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just like to contribute to the happiness of my readers.   Sweet dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am glad to see some new readers are discovering your work, Gertie.

Keep it comin....

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am glad to see some new readers are discovering your work, Gertie.
> 
> Keep it comin....
> 
> Just sayin......


Thanks, Geoff. I'm typing as fast as I can.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another four star review for Catherine and the Captain. For those of you who wanted an epilogue, Catherine and Kyle as well as Gael and Gavin will appear in the next one.

http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-and-the-Captain-ebook/product-reviews/B003HC8O1U/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Thank you, Atunah. You expressed yourself very well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

> For those of you who wanted an epilogue, Catherine and Kyle as well as Gael and Gavin will appear in the next one.


That is great to hear.  Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Goodness, it's been months since I posted here. Since then I've published Listen To Your Heart, but I don't want to neglect Catherine. She's a wonderful lady and deserves my attention.

And then there's Kyle. <sigh> For those of you who missed him ...










Catherine and the Captain is set during the controversial and turbulent reign of Richard III. Tied to the royal family by blood and by choice, Catherine is caught in a web of personal and political intrigue that threatens to consume her. Will she find the courage to break free from the destiny of a king or will she choose duty and honor over love?

Watch the trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbnXJT-hzjQ

then read the book. www.tinyurl.com/cath-cap


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've reduced both _Ariana's Pride_ and _Catherine and the Captain_ to $0.99 for a limited time.

Although Ariana and some other favorite characters appear in C&C, it can be read alone.

Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy who set out on a dark and dangerous journey toward a destiny they couldn't have foreseen.

Book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA_rpNyKYv0

Catherine and the Captain is set during the controversial and turbulent reign of Richard III. Tied to the royal family by blood and by choice, Catherine is caught in a web of personal and political intrigue that threatens to consume her. Will she find the courage to break free from the destiny of a king or will she choose duty and honor over love?

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbnXJT-hzjQ


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've reduced both _Ariana's Pride_ and _Catherine and the Captain_ to $0.99 for a limited time.


 Thanks for posting this, I one-clicked both of them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> Thanks for posting this, I one-clicked both of them.


Happy Reading!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're pleased to welcome Catherine and the Captain as our KindleBoards Book of the Day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Catherine and the Captain was KB BOTD on 4/16.



I want to thank everyone who boosted C&C's ranking from 31,004 to 9,883 in just one day. KB'ers are definitely awesome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that _Catherine and The Captain_ is now available through Smashwords in formats compatible with Kindle, Nook, Sony, Kobo and Ipad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Catherine and the Captain is 50% off with Smashwords Coupon Code SSW50. Enter it at checkout and read C&C on your Kindle, Nook, Sony, Kobo or Ipad instantly.

For those necomers who don't know what the Captain looks like










And here's the link to the Smashwords page.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63196


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"Oh Captain, my Captain."

He would have attracted Whitman also.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone with an interest in either romantic novels or historical novels should go get this one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> "Oh Captain, my Captain."
> 
> He would have attracted Whitman also.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


A man for all reasons ... 



geoffthomas said:


> Anyone with an interest in either romantic novels or historical novels should go get this one.


Thanks for the reminder, Geoff, that C&C isn't just about a pretty face. The adventures of Catherine and her Captain are set against the controversial and turbulent reign of Richard III.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

At the risk of being accused of being politically incorrect, I think the images of male torsos do your books an injustice, Margaret. I love your work, but I wouldn't even sample a book with that guy on the cover. To borrow Geoff's famous phrase - _just sayin_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> At the risk of being accused of being politically incorrect, I think the images of male torsos do your books an injustice, Margaret. I love your work, but I wouldn't even sample a book with that guy on the cover. To borrow Geoff's famous phrase - _just sayin_.


Point taken. C&C especially is equally historical fiction and historical romance. I like to think my recent work is more about love and relationships than traditional twenty-something man/woman romance.

Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Catherine and the Captain is an historical romance that begins with the death of Edward IV and spans the reign of Richard III.

Catherine Neville was a sassy little girl full of spirit and bravado until the day a stranger invaded her home and her courage failed. Her spirit bruised and her confidence shaken, she fled from her nightmares only to be dominated by her demanding cousin, Anne Neville, wife to the future Richard III.

A dozen years passed. Catherine had made a place for herself within the confines of Middleham castle. She was grateful for the security offered by Anne and never realized that she was treated as little more than an unpaid servant. Now her precious world is threatened, by the same man from whom she had run so many years ago.

Kyle Fallon was a soldier in the pay of Baron Layne when he was sent to kidnap Ariana Devoe. Instead of Ariana, he found a frightened young girl hiding behind her mother. The fear in the little girl's huge doe-like eyes sickened him and he vowed never to prey on the weak and helpless again. He spent the intervening years making up for his misdeeds.

Now in the King's service, he is sent to inform the Duke of Gloucester of his brother's death. There he meets Catherine again, a lost soul if he ever saw one. He is determined to free her from Anne's clutches, but Catherine's tender heart can't believe that her cousin would use her.

Catherine knows who Kyle is, but he doesn't recognize her. Her obvious fear of him is a puzzle he must solve before he can win her away from the web of intrigue that surrounds her. As she tries to run from him, the handsome captain leaves her nowhere to hide.

Print length: 406 pages


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wanted to write something about Richard III ever since I read _Daughter of Time_ by Josephine Tey. _Catherine and the Captain_ is that book.



If you read _Ariana's Pride_, you'll remember Catherine as Ariana's sassy young cousin. She's not the same little girl; not since the attack on her cousin's castle. Now she lives with another cousin, Anne Neville, wife to the future Richard III. The story spans Richard's reign from the death of his brother through the Battle of Bosworth Field.

There are new characters that I think you will enjoy, especially Gael, Catherine's maid and only friend.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And aren't we supposed to get more from this group of characters?
(nag, nag)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> And aren't we supposed to get more from this group of characters?
> (nag, nag)


Yes, and don't let me forget it. I started it last year and got sidetracked with other things. Please, nag me. I want to get back to it the first of the year.


----------

